# Hello I'm back!



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi guys! I've been absent for a while but I'm back! I rescued and hedgie from a class room about 2 weeks ago her name is toriel (from the game undertale) she still warming up to us and with time she will be a sweet heart! We also have no intention of breeding her at all. She has had 1 litter of 2 babies from what we where told. She was bonded with her daughter and they people that had her sold the daughter and tori became depressed  she is not as depressed and we have bonded her with a teddy. She has a wheel a hide a tube and various toys and I was also wonder if anyone had any tutorials on how to make snuggle bag and snuggle tunnels thanks! <3


----------



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

More pictures to come <3


----------



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

Here's the last one for now( I have know idea why they are upside down  )


----------



## julesspector (Dec 14, 2015)

Here's a good tutorial!

http://www.instructables.com/id/Snuggle-sack-for-small-animals/

Hope this helps! Toriel is adorable.


----------



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is just adorable! And I see TOOFERS!!!


----------



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

Shetland her teeth a really long it's creepy xD (they are normal size I just have a old hedgehog and a young one  )


----------

